# 3/31/12 Black Snapper, Flounder and some HUGE stingrays on the Russian Freighter



## Domtasc (Sep 18, 2009)

Well after the rain finally stopped we went out to the freighter and went diving. The combination of lack of sleep and waves was not good for any of us on the boat. I don't know how many times we have went fishing, but this was the first time being sea sick for me and my bro-in-law...  Still had a couple of great dives though, and ended up with 5 black snapper, 2 huge flounder, and our bubble watcher caught a 30" on the nose AJ. We all still had a blast even though we got sick. We saw a couple HUGE stingrays while we were down and I got some good video of them. 

Oh yeah, and I almost died! ha, Anyone ever had this happen before? I took a deep breath and it was all air so no problem, then my next breath was 100% water. My reg fell out of the mouth piece in between breaths(I didn't even notice since all I could feel was the mouthpiece still in my mouth) and I inhaled a ton of water. Thankfully I didn't freak out or anything and grabbed my second stage before I choked to death. Spent the next 5 mins of the dive coughing up water through my reg, but thankfully everything was ok. I'm sure inhaling and swallowing the water didn't help me with the sea sickness either. 

A few months back I put a post on here about my homemade dive light I made. I took it down with us and it actually worked. I had to adjust it some though, and turn it on and off in the boat at the surface. It's LED though, so the batteries last forever. The viz was excellent. We were standing on the bottom looking up and could see the boat pretty clearly. 

I'll add the link in my next post.

Here are some pictures of the fish. I had some crappy shots on them :-S only stoned one.


















Oh yeah, I also caught a nice Red Snapper in between dives...


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

that last pic is neat.... Half and half....


----------



## Domtasc (Sep 18, 2009)

Here is the video of the dive. 

http://youtu.be/LbgKV6IucHo


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Great video man and one hell of a haul. Well done.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Very nice flounder and rays!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice dude!


----------



## Haulin' Ash (Jan 4, 2011)

Nice video man. Did you forget your gloves?


----------



## Domtasc (Sep 18, 2009)

Yeah, I sure did...... I'm a dope!


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice catch...we dove the Russian Freighter on 1Apr. My buddy got a nice flounder and I shot a nice Yellowmouth Grouper. I really like diving the Freighter.


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

Great video!! Why do you prefer/use a bag instead of a stringer? Nice shots in some tight places...I always give up on them when they go in...scared to lose a spear.


----------



## Addict'd (May 17, 2009)

Nice job, I love shooting mangroves out here! Tasty and can be a bit of a challenge on the bigger ones....There's some real monsters on a couple of these reefs too


----------



## Domtasc (Sep 18, 2009)

Hey Cajun, we normally use a stringer, but he lent his to his brother and didn't get it back in time and I normally borrow one, and didn't have time to get it before the trip. I wish we could have shot some Grouper, but we went a day early. They were still closed.


----------



## Domtasc (Sep 18, 2009)

Addict'd yeah that one in my picture is the biggest one I've ever seen (in person). I caught him free lining a cigar on top at the bridge ruble 2 years ago. I never measured him but I'm guessing 27 or so inches.... Can't believe I never measured him..


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

Domtasc said:


> Hey Cajun, we normally use a stringer, but he lent his to his brother and didn't get it back in time and I normally borrow one, and didn't have time to get it before the trip. I wish we could have shot some Grouper, but we went a day early. They were still closed.


Gotcha...I was just wondering because when I have my lobster bag out, it seems to get in the way.


----------



## PaulandBethB (Apr 19, 2012)

Very nice. That is a huge ray very nice flounder!! Great job!


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

nice job, man there's alot of crap on the bottom down there no wonder i have donated a few anchors i see now. Even lost a wreck anchor there once.


----------

